# Goat Poo Change



## LegendsCreekFarm (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy Friday everyone! It's been a few weeks since we lost Ida to whatever it was she ate that gave her bloat. Since then we have had to make some changes to how we managed our girls since we do not want to have our 3 kids get sick also. Instead of allowing them free run of our back yard for a few hours a day, we decided it's best to just start feeding them hay along with a mineral bucket from TSC that has the copper and selenium and everything else they need. 

A few days ago I started to notice that their poo was all clumped together, not diarrhea, but just clumped instead of the normal goat berries that they have. I thought it could be the mineral bucket so I took it away and the poo remains the same... We also have been putting electrolytes in the water. Any suggestions? Is this bad? I prefer them to poo as goat berries because it's less of a mess when I have to walk in it, and of course I want to make sure they are healthy and I am doing everything right. 

The bucket of minerals was VERY expensive, and all molasses I think, and I am also looking for cheaper alternative. Any other suggestions?


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

If it's just clumped berries, it's probably just the feed changes. Take it slow, give probiotics to help keep their rumen going while they adjust, and keep an eye on them. Mine are clumping off and on while they adjust to the new feed, if it doesn't get worse, it's probably no big deal. If it doesn.t get better, a fecal may be in order.

As for minerals, i feed mine a horse mineral that's about $13 per 25lb bag. The calcium/phosphorous ratio is off, but i feed ac and the bulk of their diet is alfalfa based so i'm not too worried about it. It's higher in copper and selenium than any of the other minerals. Look for a goat specific mineral first and foremost, but cattle or horse minerals can do well in a pinch. Avoid sheep minerals like the plague, unless you like providing copper separately.


----------



## LegendsCreekFarm (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't know why I hadn't thought about the probiotics. I gave them some this morning and really hope it helps!

I guess I will try giving them some horse or cattle mineral and see how that goes. I just want to make sure they get everything they need. They sell a small bag at TSC specifically for goats but its so expensive, and a very small bag. My girls go through it like candy!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I tried that stuff too, and while it's awesome, it costs more per pound than anything else i was feeding. The mineral i have now is still the modt expensive feed item, but it costs less than half of the other stuff.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

A good loose goat mineral is fine too. Goat Mineral by Manna Pro is a great loose mineral and you can get that at TSC.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

That's the mineral.i was talking about. It's a difference between $11 for 8lbs, or $13 for 25.


----------



## LegendsCreekFarm (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah, the mineral from Manna is SO overpriced for only being 8 pounds. Like I said, my girls eat it like candy and it is getting expensive. Is there a specific horse or cow brand that would work well with goats that I shoudl look for at TSC?


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I honestly don't know, i've only ever been once. I get all my bagged stuff at the local.mill. Just look at the guaranteed analysis and find one as close to manna pro as possible.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I also bought the bucket of molasses and mineral/vitamins at Tractor Supply, last year. All of my goats loved it so much that they ate it non-stop for quite a while. We had goat bellie aches and clumpy manure that got runny, for about 4 days. Probiotics and Pepto helped fix everyone!

Now they get the "bucket" as treats when they are on the milk stand for hoof trimmings, innoculations, etc. (10 min. or less!) 

I guess the molasses must have been too rich for them! :sigh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The protein/mineral bucket is like candy to goats... and it's hard so they have to scrape it with their teeth to get anything out of it.

TSC carries Producers Pride RANGE MINERAL....it's better than nothing at all but does not have enough copper that goats need, it's in the cattle area of the store, I used it for a few years until my goats started showing sign of copper deficiency then I went to Manna Pro but because of the cost/amount ratio I went with Cargill's Right Now ONYX which I was able to have ordered for me through a local feed mill.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok, I missed the topic when you lost your goat, I am so sorry. It can be several things that cause this bloat right now with the heat.

What I would do is make sure you have a Bloag Gueard block out for them. When they eat it it helps prevent the bloat. It is NOT a cure all but believe me it is worth its weight in gold.

As for the loose poo. Have you gotten any of the rain that some of us are getting? That could be part of it. 

i woudl not worry to bad about the loose poo unless it has gone on, and maybe it is all over their butt. If that is the case, wipe the butt of one of the goats that is bad and take the sample in to the Vet. Have afecal done to check for anything but mainly Cocci. I use a baggie inside out so all you have to do is turn it righ side out.


----------

